# roman ship names?



## writeshiek33

did ancient Romans name their ships


----------



## Saigonnus

I would think most sea-faring cultures of the world did, even in the ancient world, if only to differenciate one ship from another. It would be really difficult for an officer in the Roman Navy to have his new sailor report to the "ship in the harbor." When the harbor is likely filled with ships. Whether it was a "name" like "Stenophilus" or something like a number (like they did with their legions, I don't know.


----------



## shangrila

> Roman ships were commonly named after gods (Mars, Iuppiter, Minerva, Isis), mythological heroes (Hercules), geographical maritime features such as Rhenus or Oceanus, concepts such as Harmony, Peace, Loyalty, Victory (Concordia, Pax, Fides, Victoria) or after important events (Dacicus for the Trajan's Dacian Wars or Salamina for the Battle of Salamis).[92] They were distinguished by their figurehead (insigne or parasemum),[93] and, during the Civil Wars at least, by the paint schemes on their turrets, which varied according to each fleet.


Roman navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There you go. Remember, wiki is always your friend


----------



## writeshiek33

thanks might not use the same system but still need the info to decide thanks for help


----------

